# billboard in Arkansas



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Yesterday, my mother returned from driving across the country. She saw a billboard in Arkansas that says: "Use the rod and save your child's life."


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

yuck.


----------



## wombjuice (Feb 22, 2007)

That doesn't even make sense.







:


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

:


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow. What does that even mean? And gross.


----------



## L&IsMama (Jan 24, 2006)

I think it is referring to a Bible verse,
"Do not withhold correction from a child: For if you beat him with a rod, he will not die. You will beat him with a rod, And deliver his soul from hell." Proverbs 23:13-14

Here's a good page that talks about all the "rod" verses,how people take them and use them out of context. http://www.thewigleys.net/the_rod.html


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Ew ew ew







:


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Ohh okay. I am familiar with the "spare the rod" verse. It's pretty widely accepted that that verse(s) has been majorly misinterpreted right?

I stand by my gross.


----------



## L&IsMama (Jan 24, 2006)

It IS gross. It's very sad that a verse about guiding children gets so unbelievably taken out of context and twisted around.







The shepards never beat the sheep with the rod. There's even a verse,I *think* in THe Lord's prayer about the rod and staff being comforting. Anyhoo,I agree,that it's gross.







:


----------



## Smalls181 (May 12, 2006)

Well actually, I think it is a very truthful statement. Unfortunately, I think most everyone reading it would take the use of the rod out of context. If you are using a rod in the way that a shepard would use it, to guide, care for, and protect his sheep, then you would be saving your childs life. But if you are using your rod to beat your child (the most common interpretation) you could very easily do just the opposite. What a sad thought.

I think someone needs to put up a billboard just passed that one that says something along the lines of "A rod is meant to guide and protect the sheep, not harm them in any way." (sorry, Im not good with words)


----------



## Seena (Oct 22, 2006)

The problem I have with that is that we can decide to interpret it any way we choose, but the verse actually says "BEAT"...not guide. Those who choose to take the bible literally will think that they must beat their children in order for their souls to be saved...this is just plain wrong.


----------



## Smalls181 (May 12, 2006)

Well if people are going to take the bible literally. then there really is no hope for them. Afterall, it also says to take the rebellious son to the city gates and stone him to death....


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

the poor children who go to that church =(


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Yuck.


----------



## Mom2J (Oct 16, 2006)

:







Horrible!


----------



## 2mama (Feb 3, 2006)

Dispite the fact that the verses may be misinterpreted it think it's inapproriate to have such a thing on a billboard


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2mama* 
Dispite the fact that the verses may be misinterpreted it think it's inapproriate to have such a thing on a billboard

Absolutely - if you personally believe that you need to beat your child to keep them from 'hell' - thats your personal choice to abuse your child.
But - why try to get others in the same boat with you?
Why say - "I'm going to spend all of this money to try to get you to beat your child, God says!"

Blee.


----------



## Miajean (May 16, 2005)

No wonder you have a thumbs down on your post...awful. I've always maintained that non violence works, it is non commitment that ruins non violent discipline.

Spare commitment to teaching good values then you'll end up with problems. Thats how the bible should translate that old passage. Also...no one can say that violence in dicipline or regular physical discipline engenders good kids, it simply engenders fear and teaches deceit and lying and distrust in a very impressive manner.


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

Gross.


----------



## Progressive_Mom (Sep 2, 2006)

Just out of curiosity ... where exactly in AR is this billboard?


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Progressive_Mom*
Just out of curiosity ... where exactly in AR is this billboard?

On I-40, near exit 193.


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

This is why we, a christian household, don't go to church. I can't stand how _some_ 'christians' contort the words in the bible. It really bothers me. We know a VERY christian family that FRELLY spanks their babes and uses that as there excuse. I have had christians tell me that my son can't go to heaven because he is not circed







: What about verse 1 Cor. 12. 18-20
_18But in fact God has arranged the parts in the body, every one of them, just as he wanted them to be. 19If they were all one part, where would the body be? 20As it is, there are many parts, but one body._
Just like any writtian word, it is left to individual interpration ( sp) I don't like the idea of someone no more 'holy' than me telling me how to read something how they read it.
I find the billboard tacky and embarrassing to christians.


----------



## selendang (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NamastePlatypus* 
This is why we, a christian household, don't go to church. I can't stand how _some_ 'christians' contort the words in the bible. It really bothers me. We know a VERY christian family that FRELLY spanks their babes and uses that as there excuse. I have had christians tell me that my son can't go to heaven because he is not circed







: What about verse 1 Cor. 12. 18-20
_18But in fact God has arranged the parts in the body, every one of them, just as he wanted them to be. 19If they were all one part, where would the body be? 20As it is, there are many parts, but one body._
Just like any writtian word, it is left to individual interpration ( sp) I don't like the idea of someone no more 'holy' than me telling me how to read something how they read it.
I find the billboard tacky and embarrassing to christians.









Paraphrasing Jesus, it's what's on the inside that counts. That's why Christians are allowed to eat pork and be uncirc'd.
Personally I think that some people believe that all the world's problems will be solved if only we all whipped our little children to be subserviant, spiritless and spineless. That way things are easier to control. Ironically, I don't think these people realize that beating kids just makes them that much more angry and psycho. Sorry if it's abit strong.


----------



## orkid (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smalls181* 
Well if people are going to take the bible literally. then there really is no hope for them. Afterall, it also says to take the rebellious son to the city gates and stone him to death....

Agreed. Our former neighbor who was a pastor strongly believed in the "spare the rod" verse. I was outside one day and could hear him whipping his 5 year old daughter with a belt while she screamed for him to stop. However, according to most people around here he was being a "good Christian" by doing so.







Sometimes I believe I am the only person around here besides my parents who are firmly against hitting a child. I actually saw a news report last night about corporal punsihment being brought back into schools here and sadly the majority are in favor of it as shown by the poll.







: http://www.arkansasmatters.com/


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks so much for that link, L&IsMama. I always find these disturbing things so difficult to reconcile with my faith.


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Stomach drops.*

Conway public schools is considering reinstating corporal punishment for their students. Do you agree with spanking in schools?
Yes (1028) 79.38%

No (267) 20.62%

Oh wow.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orkid*
Agreed. Our former neighbor who was a pastor strongly believed in the "spare the rod" verse. I was outside one day and could hear him whipping his 5 year old daughter with a belt while she screamed for him to stop. However, according to most people around here he was being a "good Christian" by doing so.







Sometimes I believe I am the only person around here besides my parents who are firmly against hitting a child. I actually saw a news report last night about corporal punsihment being brought back into schools here and sadly the majority are in favor of it as shown by the poll.







: http://www.arkansasmatters.com/


Quote:


Originally Posted by *katherinezuels*
Conway public schools is considering reinstating corporal punishment for their students. Do you agree with spanking in schools?
Yes (1028) 79.38%

No (267) 20.62%

WHAT is going on in Arkansas??


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Um. Arkansas just went waaaay up on my list of places definitely not to move to.


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

What a sad billboard.









But, we aren't all hopeless here in AR. It is sad how rare AP is around here though.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow, that billboard is terrible. And is it these children that were "beaten with the rod" who are now running the meth labs? Just a thought....

You need one right next to it that says "Hit your child with the rod, and I call CPS"


----------



## vloky (Apr 29, 2006)

:


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi, everyone









I have removed several posts that either violated the GD Forum Guidelines, the MDC User Agreement or quoted/referenced a removed post. Those who violated the Forum Guidelines will be contacted via PM. If your post was removed and you are not contacted, it most likely means your post referenced a post that was removed--and I apologize for the inconvenience.

Please remember that it's potentially hurtful to make broad generalizations about specific countries, states, towns, etc. and their residents. Let's remember that Mothering readers/MDC members in Arkansas have feelings, too










Quote:

Do not post in a disrespectful, defamatory, adversarial, baiting, harassing, offensive, insultingly sarcastic or otherwise improper manner, toward a member or other individual, including casting of suspicion upon a person, invasion of privacy, humiliation, demeaning criticism, name-calling, personal attack, or in any way which violates the law.

Quote:

Our community is made up of many nationalities, religions, ages, colors, ethnicities, philosophies, affectional orientations, economic groups, lifestyles, and family structures.
Let's keep the discussion productive, respectful and comfortable for all participants while keeping the discussion focused on learning and applying GD.

Please be aware that further in-depth discussion about the application and interpretation about the "spare the rod" verse would best be spun-off in the Religious Studies subforum.

Any questions can be directed to me or heartmama via PM. Thanks!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I just found out that corporal punishment is still legal in 23 states.

http://school.familyeducation.com/ed...ent/38377.html

Here's a whole page of information:

http://www.stophitting.com/disatschool/facts.php

Here's an organization we can support:

National Coalition to Abolish Corporal Punishment in Schools
155 W. Main St., Suite #1603
Columbus, OH 43215
(614) 221-8829

Here's another article:
http://www.educationworld.com/a_issu...starr051.shtml


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seena* 
The problem I have with that is that we can decide to interpret it any way we choose, but the verse actually says "BEAT"...not guide. Those who choose to take the bible literally will think that they must beat their children in order for their souls to be saved...this is just plain wrong.

I bet "beat" is a mistranslationa of the original Hebrew. Does anyone know what is a more accurate word than "beat"?


----------



## Mighty Jalapeno (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm doing this **WHACK** for your own good. **WHACK** Because I love you **WHACK** and don't want you to go to hell **WHACK** I have to make sure you remember lessons **WHACK** like always be nice to others **WHACK** and never hit anyone smaller than you **WHACK** . That last one is very important. **WHACK**








: Thanks, Mom, I love you too.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katherinezuels* 
*Stomach drops.*

Conway public schools is considering reinstating corporal punishment for their students. Do you agree with spanking in schools?
Yes (1028) 79.38%

No (267) 20.62%

Oh wow.

So most parents in that school system like the idea of people who are essentially strangers hitting their kids? That's. Just. Plain. Sick.


----------



## heartmama (Nov 27, 2001)

It is legal to strike special needs students in Arkansas. Additionally, there is a racist element to the spanking in Arkansas schools, with a disproportionate number of minority students hit.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *L&IsMama* 
I think it is referring to a Bible verse,
"Do not withhold correction from a child: For if you beat him with a rod, he will not die. You will beat him with a rod, And deliver his soul from hell." Proverbs 23:13-14

It is. I could never send my child to a school that still paddled the students if they felt like doing it. No one has a right to touch my child.

Its not saving your child if you are beating them. No one has the right to be hit at any time - especially when they are smaller than you are and unable to take up for themselves.


----------



## Heffernhyphen (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heartmama* 
. . .there is a racist element to the spanking in Arkansas schools, with a disproportionate number of minority students hit.


Huh? Where'd you get that info?


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heffernhyphen*
Huh? Where'd you get that info?

Go to this link http://www.neverhitachild.org/Arkansas/index.html and scroll down to "African American children."


----------



## heartmama (Nov 27, 2001)

Thank you for posting that link. It is very disturbing


----------



## Heffernhyphen (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for finding that info for me. Very interesting. I taught in Arkansas for 5 years and I had no idea any schools here still paddled. There were moments I wished my school did.







:

It would be an interesting journey to travel from that statistic, to the actual paddled child, to his parents, and their parents, and their parents . . . .

I wonder if we'd see a high instance of the paddled children coming from upbringings including physical discipline. I wonder if there is a correlation between how they are being raised, how they are behaving in the classroom, and eventually, how they are being treated by the authorities at school. I bet we would see more often than not that it is a cycle of violence.

I know tone in print is impossible to read with clarity and therefore it is often misunderstood, so I hope my ponderings are not misinterpreted. I truly think there is a cause and effect, and I think it would be interesting to study.


----------

